# Why I won't EVER trust, like, or give a damn



## thapoet (Aug 2, 2013)

About any cop. Above the law pieces of shit who should all be strung up. Even the so-called "good" ones... 

http://drudgegae.iavian.net/r?hop=h...-ana-officer-shoot-kill-unarmed-homeless-man/


----------



## thapoet (Aug 2, 2013)

Call a female cop a bitch and get a slug buried in your chest. I hope someone 12 guages her asshole.... Seeing more and more of this shit over the past 5 years. If ya homeless, if ya don't "comply just because they say ya have to just because they demand ya listen to them.... They stomp, disable, and in so many cases they kill you... I pray for revolution... Bloody fuckin revolution. Enough with peace... Thats my bipolar rant of the day...


----------



## Unslap (Aug 2, 2013)

then you meet a cop who tries as hard as possible to give you a quick court date and pleads for you to come to court so he doesnt look like a jachass for not locking you up. with all respect, have you interacted with many pigs outside of blown up towns... cus theres a lot of kind hearted men in uniform. lots of assholes too but theres lots of pieces of shit riding too. drunk post srry


----------



## thapoet (Aug 2, 2013)

I know unslap... My post is drunk induced too, but seriously, these days the kind hearted, nice sounding cop can offer u a ride to the next exit, let u out the car, pop u in the head, leave u in the woods, and go home to his wife and tuck in his kid and not miss an hour of sleep for it... Its the way they are being programmed these days. Real life police state shit. I admot, i have met some nice ones, but i never turn my back on em either....


----------



## Unslap (Aug 3, 2013)

im also instinctively averse to the sight of a cop car but truthfully... a piece of bacon aint as dangerous as youre saying. seems kinda like wingnut mentality


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 3, 2013)

there's always more then one side,but I sure as hell don't know em all,as I wasn't there ! ................Unslap,,Dec 11,a cool birthday


----------



## thapoet (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol... Its friday morning, the caffeine is chasing the blood out of my alcohol, and I'm feeling a little better now. But still, cops are getting outta control... Oh, and I'm def not a wingnut, but the jury is still out on whether I'm bat shit crazy or not


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 3, 2013)

Growing up,I hated cops,used to get throw up against the wall,every time,in Sydney. Then when I was TCB, I'd carry a pistol,between my legs,in case I got pulled over.........Then I went thru a lot of life's lessons,taking me down hard & the only way back up,was thru raising twin girls & seeing the beauty of real life ! So,I began to not hate so much & I got better,but wise enough who to keep at my side & who to watch out for ! Then I went to prison,on a BS charge, & began to hate again ! I knew only too well where it would take me & I love my freedom too much,so I began to start over again....................I say this,there's a lot of BullShit in this world,and it's on all sides,which I want no part of,so I keep myself clean,don't do anything,that will take my freedom away. I'm happy & that's the way I like it !


----------



## kokomojoe (Aug 3, 2013)

It does seem that lately there's a lot more stories about cops abusing their authority. I could post a whole list of stories here. Something needs to change however, like most things, nothing will change until it starts affecting more people


----------



## JOJO (Aug 4, 2013)

the one of many truths in the world is that no matter were you are and what you do there will always be good and bad people I just do my best not to run into the bad ones. On a other note. ("Fuck the police! that's how i treat em, you can buy your way outta jail but you can't buy freedom.") ~Kayne West lol


----------



## Arapala (Aug 6, 2013)

The beaty of the human mind is that each individual is capable of great good or evils. A lot of scientific studies are being performed on the brains of individuals who commit this evil acts. Scientists are finding that our minds are constantly analyzing the outcome of every choice and situation. It seems the circumstances of which the individual are put in can greatly distort ones sense of emotional judgment. That being said, you give someone a salary, gun, badge, police car etc. its only a matter of time before the gears in your head start turning. Do we blame individuals or the system that puts them in these circumstantial positions?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 7, 2013)

im with ya poet, personally i think, if they're good people OR bad people, the job of the police is to protect the rich and nothing else. i don't care if you have kids, a wife, family, or whatever. If you become a cop, you sign away your humanity, and you deserve to be drug out into the street and shot in the face.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 8, 2013)

Vader88 said:


> Honestly I've encountered more Fkn idiot assclowns who do stupid shit and then whine like bitches about how the law has some personal vendetta against them,no you're just being a dumb fuck who in reality,if you'd stay sober for one Fkn day,you may see that its you that is the problem...I never have trouble with cops,why?because MANNERS WILL GET YOU PLACES MONEY WON'T...ponder this...Selah



No argument there


----------



## schmutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I dunno, maybe its because I have to work closely with the cops anymore but I think there are actually a few out there that really do care and are trying to do the right thing. (this being a newly formed opinion based on working in a rehab with a drop in center)


----------



## Andrew S (Aug 24, 2013)

I think all of the big scary elites we are so afraid of touching including cops are still running shit today because of our fear of imprisonment or death for doing so. A sharp mind, guns, and explosives can do a lot of good for the people in this country....to get our lives back into our hands. Any argument for a peaceful revolution is completely unrealistic and outdated.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 12, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> im with ya poet, personally i think, if they're good people OR bad people, the job of the police is to protect the rich and nothing else. i don't care if you have kids, a wife, family, or whatever. If you become a cop, you sign away your humanity, and you deserve to be drug out into the street and shot in the face.


Totally agree. This there are good cops 
argument is bullshit. There were probably good nazis too. All cops are bastards, period.


----------



## wanderwhy (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel you. Every time a cop kills someone unnecessarily you always hear some cop apologist saying "that's just how they're trained! they're doing their job!!!" Fucking exactly! Their training is fucked and they're given a level of power that allows them to do _whatever_ with no consequences. I could never comfortably hold that kind of power over another human being and they do it because they CAN. they enjoy it. I cannot respect someone that chooses willingly to oppress other people and enforce arbitrary laws for a living. 
They also seem to be trained to consider anyone that isn't white and/or rich or middle class as a criminal if you are at all aware of your rights. When pulled over for a brake light in my town I was asked to step out of the car and asked if I would consent to a search immediately upon being pulled over without another word. When I said no, he accused me of having METH on me, spent 15 minutes fucking around writing a ticket so he could get a dog out to sniff my car. Of course the dog "alerted" and they threw all my shit out into the street and then lied saying they found "residue," though they refused to tell me what they tested or show me the test and had nothing to charge me on. They didn't find anything and that dog did not alert on my car legitimately. They harass and intimidate people, even someone like me with no record at all just coming home from work...but because I have an old car I MUST do meth I guess?

Honestly, when I'm traveling the two things I fear the most is having van trouble and cops harassing me. That says something.


----------

